# lowering problems



## EX2Auto. (Sep 11, 2005)

i bought a pair of aro speed lowering springs for my 95 car looked great but this car is my daily driver and i live in pot hole central and the spring rate is way off for daily driving which lead me to take them off and lead me to go back to stock what's a good set up for daily driving and a sporty look


----------



## 94altimase (Sep 3, 2005)

Try goin over to coilovers you can adjust the ride height of your car from 1-4 inches. It just depends on how low you wanna drop it and still have that sporty look. I was actually looking to pick up some arospeed springs are you looking to sell yours?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i got a full coil over setup and it does not ride good at all. and ive got over 700 in suspension. i think the best ride is just a good set of lowering springs and a good strut. but then i like to crank my coil overs about 5 inch's down and ride...HAHA scraping ass.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Don't know from expirence but I have heard the Eibach that is for our car is very bouncy. One model is the world famous setup. We get stuck with the bottomline springs.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

EX2AUTO what kinda springs do you have now? and do you have aftermarket struts?

TM_94ALTIMA we always gets screwed.


----------



## 94altimase (Sep 3, 2005)

What kind of Coilovers do you have?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

they are called lo-boys. they are made thru airbagit.com they will squat but dont ride good. but eventually ima have my friends brother put my hydraulic cylinders in them that way i can adjust my slammed height. :thumbup: now i just gotta buy pumps/dumps, batterys, solinoids,switchbox and lines. then ill be hittin doglegg on DUBS!

sorry bout that had to let that out. :cheers:


----------



## EX2Auto. (Sep 11, 2005)

Well when i bought the arospeed springs i had no clue wat spring rate they sent me i think they sent a Drag setup and thas way off from wat i needed but i had Gabriel Ultra2's (AutoZone)lol but i juss need a nice setup i tried the coilovers from ebay but they were way to bouncy for my liking so i was going to give up but i figure wat the hell might as well try one more time.:balls:


----------

